# Taken control of my life



## Vickyyyyy (Feb 28, 2008)

heya im new to the boards







my names Vicky and Ive had IBS nearly a year now and you all know how horrible it isI hate it so muchExams are the worst im so scared I don't know what to do.







My IBS is mainly gas bloating etc which is so embrassingIm at college and I want to do well but I can't when I know I got this horrible problemwhat can I do?shoud I ask the teachers? or my tutor to explain to them and maybe I could have special consideration in exams? I got two mock exmas next week and im so worried its making me really depressed I just want to be normal I hate this so much


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi vicky!Definitely talk to your teachers yourself. They will take you on a more serious level. I'm in high school so I can't completely relate but I can certainly tryHope your exams went well!


----------

